# Braid Line and Pomps??



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

As mentioned in another thread I have 50lb braid on my Penn from 2008 that is still spooled on the reel. Is it ok to use braided line when fishing for pomps?? I plan on buying some premaid pomp rigs from this link. Is 50lb braid going to scare the fish?

http://captmikeconnerfishing.com/pompanopro.php


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It won't as long as you have some mono or fluoro tied ahead of it. The rod I used this morning has 20lb braid on it and i tie about 2 rod lengths of 15-20lb mono straight to the braid which then goes to my leader. I landed 2 pomps in the hour I had to fish before work.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Chris V said:


> It won't as long as you have some mono or fluoro tied ahead of it. The rod I used this morning has 20lb braid on it and i tie about 2 rod lengths of 15-20lb mono straight to the braid which then goes to my leader. I landed 2 pomps in the hour I had to fish before work.


Nice!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## vworley (May 8, 2010)

Chris V said:


> It won't as long as you have some mono or fluoro tied ahead of it. The rod I used this morning has 20lb braid on it and i tie about 2 rod lengths of 15-20lb mono straight to the braid which then goes to my leader. I landed 2 pomps in the hour I had to fish before work.


I'm headed down next week and researching the same topic. How do you tie the braid to mono? I've got some 30lb braid spooled up from a couple years ago and trying to get rigged properly for surf casting.


----------

